# Cardstock Engine House



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello Everyone,This is an engine house I made from card stock and a little bit of wood, to simulate the brick.I have been having some problems with photobucket, so I don't know if these will post or not,The engine house is ho and is lighted. welcome opinions positive or neg.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Since no one else will say anything I will.

Overall it looks good from what I can see as the pictures are a bit small to really analyze it.

But instead of looking like brick I think it looks more like field stone?

Brick is a more uniform in size, field stone is all different sizes.

What do you think?


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Ed,Thanks for your response,I appreciate your thoughts,after all thats how you learn and grow in anything.I tend to agree with you on the brick,I had originally had the siding it's natural color,but I kept wanting brick,so I painted it to look like old brick,it did look more like field stone before,maybe next time I will try something different.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just paint it field stone color.:thumbsup:

Somewhere there must have been a field stone built engine house?

I will go and look for one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is a real one,












I got that from here if you want to look more,

http://www.arizonaandpacificrr.com/projects/2008.html


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> Here is one.
> 
> View attachment 18145


Thanks Ed,I appreciate the help


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd make the pictures around 1024 wide for best use in the forum. As Ed says, they're too small to really see detail. It's funny, most people tend to post them too large! :laugh:


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd make the pictures around 1024 wide for best use in the forum. As Ed says, they're too small to really see detail. It's funny, most people tend to post them too large! :laugh:




Ah,what can I say,I try to be different I will see about making them bigger


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I like what you did.......if you think a change is necessary here is a link for brick, etc. These can be glued onto the building. 

http://www.cgtextures.com/


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Carl said:


> I like what you did.......if you think a change is necessary here is a link for brick, etc. These can be glued onto the building.
> 
> http://www.cgtextures.com/


 Thanks Carl,I appreciate the link as well:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Carl said:


> I like what you did.......if you think a change is necessary here is a link for brick, etc. These can be glued onto the building.
> 
> http://www.cgtextures.com/


Are you a paid member there or a free account signup?


----------

